# How to Pasteurize Goat Milk



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

How do you Pasteurize Goat Milk?

thank you
Donna B


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, there are really a couple of different methods, but basically its heating the milk to 165 degrees. I usually dont pasturize my milk unless I'm using it for people consumption, and then it's only becuase my family wont even consider using until then. When I do though, I just heat it on the stove and monitor the temperature with a candy thermometer. I heat mine 170, and then turn of the eye and let it sit there for a few min, then its poured straight into cold glass jar and it goes right into the fridge. You can also pasturize with a pasturizer. It takes all the work out of reading temps. You just pour in your milk, turn it on and when it goes off your milk is pasturized  only down size is they are SO expensive usually around 500 dollars or so...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

goat milk is actually a lot better for you raw :wink: 

LW


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

The health benefits of raw are so many why pasteurize?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

We all have different reasons why we do or don't pasteurize, I don't because of the health benefits of raw and also because I don't like the way that pastuerizing alters the flavor. :wink: 


A simple way without spending the $$ would be to use a double boiler and a thermometer to bring the milk up to 170 and hold it there, just as Anna said.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I defiantly know the benefits of raw milk, we live on a dairy farm and have never pasteurized any milk that we drink… The reason for pasteurizing the goats milk right now is, we had 10 and one was diagnosed with CL in April, she passed away a month later. And since then 3 more came down with abscess which in attempt to control it we put them down.. ( we were told it was safe to eat the meat by at vet at Michigan State Unv.) so at least those 3 did some good) We have Vaccinated the rest of the herd and they have had their first and 2nd doses.. if I understand the Vaccine company correctly we should be clear now…( I PRAY) I was told that if they did not get any external abscess after the 2nd shot then you are clear… 

But you hear and read so much that it is hard to tell who has the right information. So to be safe, I have baby pygmy’s due anytime… and to keep them safe I will be bottle feeding them and feeding them our milk goats milk but I am pasteurizing it just be safe.. I have a home for one of them and (if she has twins like to usually does) So I want them to have healthy lives… and not give a problem to anyone else.

Thank you for all your comments..

Donna B


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great that you are such a caring and conscientious breeder! 

The vac company was right, if you've had no abcesses after the 2nd dose, you are in the clear.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm all for raw milk, But like Liz said everyone has thier own reasons for doing so or not doing so.
For me it's that I have to pick and choose my battles with the parents, if they feel more comfortable with it pasturized, then hey, that's ok with me because my good milk is still being used. :wink:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the post- they are reassuring..

Donna B


----------

